
How to Get More Productive Using Personal Kanban, GTD, and Agile - vsavkin
https://medium.com/mindful-programmer/using-trello-for-your-personal-productivity-system-1fcf33842e73#.1279rzfgf
======
galfarragem
Main differences to my workflow:

\- I'm using a taylored version of GTD [1]

\- I use kanban (trello) only on projects that require collaboration. If not
Evernote and/or a paper notebook are enough.

[1] [https://github.com/galfarragem/hamster-
gtd](https://github.com/galfarragem/hamster-gtd)

